# What is this whizzer piece?



## bikewhorder (Aug 9, 2015)

I missed out on my chance to own this but I still want to know what it was.  Is it an incomplete throttle grip with a built in compression release lever? How rare is it?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes it is a throttle grip compression release. I am not sure how rare they are but I know they sell them on memorylane-classics website complete for $65. Hope that helped.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 9, 2015)

I could use it.....


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Yes it is a throttle grip compression release. I am not sure how rare they are but I know they sell them on memorylane-classics website complete for $65. Hope that helped.




Yes! That is what it is.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 9, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Yes it is a throttle grip compression release. I am not sure how rare they are but I know they sell them on memorylane-classics website complete for $65. Hope that helped.




Thanks, I should have known that.


----------



## Pistelpete (Aug 10, 2015)

It's not a throttle it's for the left handlebar side decompression trigger


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 11, 2015)

We never said it was the throttle we said it was the THROTTLE GRIP COMPRESSION RELEASE.


----------

